# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Jose Luis Sanchez

## Airicist

Article "Meet The Marine Who Lost His Leg In Afghanistan And Is Running The Boston Marathon"

by Andrew Husband
April 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Boy won't let disability get in the way of military dreams: I'm a 'little soldier'"

by Rheana Murray
August 19, 2016

----------

